# Rally on Exmoor - June 24 -26th - Sportsman's Inn - Sandyway



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As they say - once more with feeling....

Rally being held at Sandyway upon Exmoor, Somerset/Devon Border

This was the place where the First MHF Rally was held before Dave (Nuke) and Julie left on their year travels.

There is a limit to 15 vans

Several had put their names down before we lost all the information, so can you PLEASE register on this forum and post to let me know.

Facilities available:
Water - nothing else

Rally will run from 1200 on the Friday 24th to 1700 on the 26th. It is possible for you to arrive a day or two before or leave a day or two later.

The cost is £3 per unit per night - payable in cash upon arrival to Carol or Duncan

I will have menus available for you to order the food you would like for the Saturday evening (to help them in the kitchen) and if you wish to book for the Sunday Carvery this should be done when you arrive on Friday as well.

The pub is isolated really, you can walk from site to Withypool (around 4 miles) and there is a lot to do in the area.

Please come and join us.

Photos will be uploaded later, as I am away for two weeks and not back until 26th and Dave needs time to sort out the site. But I promise to do it when I get back...

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I really need some feedback on this one folks, several had signed up before the crash, and did again before the site changed.... but in my absence no one has signed up - perhaps that bit has only just been added in by Dave.

So if you can make it, come and please add your name to the list of attendees.... I don't want to be the only one in the field......honest....

So come, meet up with all those folks you correspond with and wonder what they are like, where they have been, what info they can help you with, because, believe me, we learned a lot from the one there last year not least, that I was not too good at throwing a wooden skittle!!!

I don't want to cancel it due to no one coming, especially as I see Bill has had to cancel his one in Cornwall to which we had signed up for....will have to think of somewhere for that..as we lived close to Maker Heights at Maker for 8 years, and in Cornwall for 25 - but we never toured with a motorhome there, it was all so close!!!

Carol

Carol


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Although not attending ourseleves, those wishing to should post on this thread,
Ian is still having issues with the Rally section in the left hand menu bar, perhaps folks are not aware if they tried to sign up for the rally in there.

M&D


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

MandyDave thanks for your comments, having been away not sure what bits were working or not, I had just registered yet again myself, as no one was down, and I did get on the list, so it is working, or was about an hour ago!!

Carol


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol,

I'm afraid you'll be the only one on the 'attendees List' it can't handle more than one, been asking for it to be sorted but to no avail.

I've had my IP address blocked twice now because of this site, and had issues with my ISP before it could be resolved, so I won't be risking that a third time.

For the time being I see no future in the Rally section, as D&M has said you'll have to ask people to post here if they want to attend.

I'll pop back now and then, but may bump into some of you on other forum's

Ian

P.S. I'll still host the Beverley Rally if there is any interest.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I'm afraid you'll be the only one on the 'attendees List' it can't handle more than one, been asking for it to be sorted but to no avail.


Massive apologies Ian, but its been a real bugbear to find out the issue, but its finally sorted 



> I've had my IP address blocked twice now because of this site, and had issues with my ISP before it could be resolved, so I won't be risking that a third time.


This only affected you Ian as when the server went down i lost your account on the ftp server where you upload the rally files, the new server has much better security and ban IP Addresses that it thinks are trying to attack it. When you tried to login to upload new rally files and the account hadnt been recreated at that point on the server the security program stepped in and thought you were trying to hack in a your username and password didnt match anything it had so it blocked you. PM me and we'll ort out this username issue once and for all and it wont happen again 



> For the time being I see no future in the Rally section, as D&M has said you'll have to ask people to post here if they want to attend.


Hopefully Ian you wont resign from your post as you had been doing a sterling job, its all my fault im afraid as i was trying to get so much up and running over the last 2 weeks obviously some jobs slid, but should be ok now.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad to say that all appears to be running again in the Rally section. So lets start getting some names on the lists 

Let me know if you have any problems. 

Ian


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

One of the closest rallies to me and I'm working that weekend and can't change it!!!! ROLL ON 2006!!!!!! 8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Before the old site went down there were quite a few names as I recall on the rally list. Where are you all? This is a lovely place for a rally. The pub is great, the food is great, but better still the company will be the best of all.

So come on folk please put your names back on the rally attendees list which is now working.



Motorhomer.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Directions now added in Rally Section


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*rally*

we try our best to make the rally but we are due to move house sometime in june. but would love to meet up if we can.  
dave and shirley


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Exmoor Rally*

Yes we hope to be there, God willing -- where are the actual directions?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Exmoor Rally*



lecky7 said:


> Yes we hope to be there, God willing -- where are the actual directions?


Here:- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rally


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sorry not to have responded to the last couple of items, due to having had to go in for a little operation. Out and about now, and Ian has added the directions I send him to the main page with the rally info.

If you need any further info from me, please do send a quick message, and I will get back to you.

Look forward to seeing old and new friends at a lovely spot with good food and real ale....so do try to make it if you can.

Sun shining, blue sky and very warm as I type this, let us hope it continues.

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As George Peppard said, don't you just love it when a plan comes together?

PM to Carol on its way 

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well we are off to the rally site a little later this morning.

We had some thunder etc., over night, but at the moment it seems to have passed over. Clouds clearing, but I would bring a rain coat just in case, as you don't want to get too wet walking to the pub, (even if it is only 30/40 yards!)

Have got a quiz just in case, and have also received an email from someone else who can't make it, so if you are wondering what to do for the weekend, come and join us, there looks as if there will be room for another 5 or 6 - so late comers welcome.

See you all there.

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well we were off - and now we are back.

We have two late cancellations on the Thursday night due to various personal reasons, and thank you both Motorhomer and Derek for letting me know.

We arrived around 1115 on Friday to find DABurleigh already there, having arrived late the previous evening as already notified to the owners.

Put up the balloons and it wasn't too long before others duly arrived and introductions were made.

Unfortunately whoever Casper TGF and Brutus were, they didn't arrive and hadn't let us know.... would be very nice if anyone who does put their name down for a rally in future, lets the person who is organising it, know, at least we then aren't stuck waiting late at night for you - 

We had an evening in the pub on Friday evening, getting acquainted, but then had horrible misty weather all day on the Saturday. A few took themselves off around the area and found some better weather and we had a very enjoyable evening meal on Saturday evening.

Sunday - well the weather broke into sunshine and we had a very pleasant day, and I think for those of us that went into the Carvery for lunch, we all enjoyed it.....

It was lovely to meet newcomers I hadn't met before, and I am sorry the weather wasn't too good, but we did manage some sunshine for you to drive home in anyway.

Thank you all for coming and Duncan and I hope to meet up again with you all, some - maybe at the CCC Holiday Site at Weymouth from mid July to August - if we are there at the same time.

I still have the quiz questions for another day - 

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carol,

And now we are back, via Glastonbury (pick up dried-out son #2), Bath (son #1 and stuff from Uni - must cut his allowance next year as he's got way too much of it), a visit to the vet, and a couple of nights at Portsmouth with Alison and son#1 for Trafalgar 200.

Very many thanks for arranging this rally. Frankly, the weather on the Friday and much of Saturday really didn't bother me (Scotland must have hardened me ....). It was good meeting fellow MHFers and making new friends. I don't know whether others have posted on other threads as MHF still has the problem of losing multi-page lists of "posts since last visit".

Zoe's foot is fine. She had caught something that momentarily tugged a claw and pad apart and it was just as sore to her as when we do it to our fingers - only she has to put weight on it each step to walk normally. She had an anti-inflammatory injection to cure the self-inflicted dermatitis from licking it to death, and some antibiotics in case infection had got in near the claw. After some enforced rest without walks back at home for a couple of days with son #2, we find her racing around like a pent-up pup again, with no signs of favouring it or wet fur from licking it. So it looks like I'll be showing her at Windsor on Friday after all.

Some photos from the rally are at
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Sandyway
Just click on the thumbnail for a PC-friendly picture, and click again if you really want the original at 1.8Mb or thereabouts.

'Til the next one!

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Dave

Good piccies only sorry we werent there as well.

To the owner of the Murvi with the back box. Could you PM me details of the make of it etc and how it is mounted please. And does it swing out so the rear doors can be opened.


Thanks in advance 


Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomer,

Hope things are better with you both now; sorry we missed you.

See here for the rear box:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-246.html&highlight=autobox
I got them to exhibit at the Peterborough show and it was so successful, they went to Newbury as well.

The box mounts on a standard towball. The adapter to allow you to swing it out of the way of the door is an extra £40. This inevitably increases the stand-off distance between the box and the van.

Now I just have to get it painted to match the van. My next door neighbour owns and manages a garage with a body shop 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Motorhomer,
> 
> Hope things are better with you both now; sorry we missed you.
> 
> ...


Hello Dave

Thanks for the info. I remember you posted or may be even emailed us about this but we had a crash same time as this site went down & we lost a lot of information & email addresses etc even though George backs up.

Does the box & fittings with the swing out extra bit add much weight as we dont have a great payload only having a LWB Fiat.? Shame we couldnt make the Newbury Show this year we could have seen for ourselves then. . But I like the idea of not having to drill the rear doors. How much length does it add to the vehicle please.

Thanks for asking after George. He appears to have fully recovered from his little episode but we are waiting for test results to come back so he still cant drive & our France trip is still on hold. Earliest we may be able to go now is August I would think & that providing they can re book our crossings for us.

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomer,

It is off the van as I write this, as I didn't take it with me to Portsmouth, but the fixing plate is about 10cm behind the rear bumper and the box adds another 50cm, so ~60cm overall extra length for the Maxi model (biggest volume).

The weight according to their website is 18-20 kg. The optional swing arm is a piece of HEAVY engineering (not surprising when you consider its task) and adds significant weight itself, plus an extra standoff of ~10cm (from memory). That's in the garage at the moment, so I could weigh it in due course if you need to know.

From memory, the sort of contents I tend to keep in it are 2 chairs and 2 stools, table, windbreak/ shelter, genny, BBQ, ramps, blocks, 2 bread trays, 4 rubber mats, bucket, walking boots, outdoor coats, waterproof sheet, golf brolley, flagpole, dogs stuff, water hose. When I get a second Brompton bike to keep the one inside company, I'll have a change-around.

Dave


----------

